# My puppy HATES the indoors?



## Valentina Frost (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys i am new to this forum and 1 week ago i got my first GSD puppy! Anyways whenever I try to bring him inside he just stands at the edge of the door and doesn't go inside? I try to lure him with treats and he still doesn't? So i pick him up and bring him inside but then he starts biting and barking, then runs to the backyard door and scratches it and barks like crazy! Then as soon as i let him out in the backyard he is all happy,calm, and playful again. Should i let him live in my backyard or something? Help me :/ he just hates the indoors


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

More back ground info. would help. How old? Where did you get the pup? Are your floors slippery? Has the pup ever been inside before? I don't like for dogs to be "outside" dogs, but others probably have other opinions about that. Pics?


----------



## Valentina Frost (Jul 4, 2012)

Jag said:


> More back ground info. would help. How old? Where did you get the pup? Are your floors slippery? Has the pup ever been inside before? I don't like for dogs to be "outside" dogs, but others probably have other opinions about that. Pics?


He is 12 weeks old male , i got him from a reputable breeder with all those health tests and a 5 year health guarantee, yes he was born indoors and lived indoors with the breeder, my floors are laminate and we also have carpet. The thing is she liked my house at first then as soon as i introduced him to my backyard he like fell in love with it....he would run around.....swim in the pool.....jump on the tire swing.....so ya idk what to do lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd female LOVED being outdoors all the time. She hated being inside and would only stay for a few minutes. She had access to the garage, utility room and kitchen at all times but she usually just came in to sleep in the winter


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure I'd care that my pup loves the yard.

I would ABSOLUTELY care that my dog prefers the yard to being with me. Hard to build a bond and train and be part of the pack when the pack is divided.

Are you crate training? 

How's the engagement training and play going? click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

You started up with the clicker and trick training yet? click this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html

Sometimes the shock of removing a puppy from all it knows and taking it to our new home is a bit traumatic for a puppy. And if we don't IMMEDIATELY step it to kind of force ourselves into their lives to REPLACE all the lost. But it's hard for a new puppy in a new place and new sights, sounds, smells, people with all the familar taken away. 

I think it is easier for some puppies to cope with all the new and hide/avoid in the yard. But if we let them do this, it's not helping them in the long run to become a member of the family and have all the love, bonding, socialization and training to begin.

We don't want to overwhelm our puppies, but we also can't allow them to aviod and STOP all the stuff they should be getting done.

The crate can allow them a quiet safe space in the house if they need it. But they can still watch and be a part of the family life by watching it. I also use baby gates and closed doors so my pups are in the same area as I am.

That said, if you only want a yard dog that stays out there for the next 12+ years of it's life, then you may be good to go.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Valentina Frost said:


> Hey guys i am new to this forum and 1 week ago i got my first GSD puppy! Anyways whenever I try to bring him inside he just stands at the edge of the door and doesn't go inside? I try to lure him with treats and he still doesn't? So i pick him up and bring him inside but then he starts biting and barking, then runs to the backyard door and scratches it and barks like crazy! Then as soon as i let him out in the backyard he is all happy,calm, and playful again. Should i let him live in my backyard or something? Help me :/ he just hates the indoors


I got my GSD pup when she was 12 weeks old, at that point she pretty much lived outside for 4 weeks(the people I got her from didn't have a problem with this). It took me a lot longer to potty train her. I would take her outside to go potty and she would lay down and look at me like "okay I'm good now". She had inside/outside confused. Take yours out on a leash to go potty, then right back in. Once he gets used to that it will be easier for you to get him in and out.


----------



## Valentina Frost (Jul 4, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Not sure I'd care that my pup loves the yard.
> 
> I would ABSOLUTELY care that my dog prefers the yard to being with me. Hard to build a bond and train and be part of the pack when the pack is divided.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the advice! Yes i started clicker training with him and he know sit, come, and shake. I am still working on him listening with distractions. I also am trying to crate train him but he scratches it like crazy and i dont want him to hurt himself. I would much more prefer him to be an indoor dog here with my family. He does have open access to the kitchen, living room, garage, and backyard


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be get'n a another GSD some time soon. I hope he wants to be a _outside _K9.

I let Elly May in and out as she chooses and she chooses to stay in.


----------



## Valentina Frost (Jul 4, 2012)

The Packman said:


> I will be get'n a another GSD some time soon. I hope he wants to be a _outside _K9.
> 
> I let Elly May in and out as she chooses and she chooses to stay in.


You want yours to be an outdoor K9 while i want mines to be an indoor....lol  oh well haha


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't leave a pup in the yard. you can't
teach the pup anything if he's outside and i
worry about a dogs safety when they're left
in a yard unattended. when it's time to come
inside bring the pup inside. crate train your pup
and do things inside with your pup. i played with and 
trained my pup indoors and outside.


----------

